# مجرد سؤال ... بقلمي



## الفصول الاربعة (14 أكتوبر 2014)

مجرد سؤال ... بقلمي​


كانت المرأة عبر العصور ومازالت تتعرض إلى الظلم بمختلف أشكالهِ ودرجاته وألوانه سواء كانت زوجة أو أخت أو بنت وحتى أحياناً كأم وهناك مواقف وحكايات مريرة وكثيرة نقرأها ونسمعها ونعيشها ونلمسها في عالمنا اليوم تدمي القلوب وتوجع النفوس وتدمع المآقي , فمطلوب منّا التصدي لها واتخاذ موقف حازم اتجاهها لِما لها أبلغ الأثر وأعظم التداعيات السلبية على روح المحبة وميزان العدالة وقوّة الحق وبالتالي على قِيم الفضيلة المُهِمة في الحفاظ على التماسك الأسري واللحمة الاجتماعية ورقي المعاني الإنسانية ...

 حكى صديق مقرّب لي عن الظلم الواقع على زوجتِهِ , وأنا أثق بكلامه جداً لأني خبرْتَهُ وأفصَحَتْ الأيام عن أخلاقهِ وصدقِه وطيب صفاته وجمال طِباعِهِ , فكلامه حرّك في قلبي مشاعر الحزن والإحساس بالظلم لِما تتعرض لهن بعض النساء المتزوجات مِن قبل أهاليهنّ , وبالتأكيد هي إحدى القصص الواقعية ولن تكون الأخيرة في القائمة الطويلة ...
وكانت قِمة الظلم , عندما تكلل هذا التمييز بأن حَرَمَ الوالدَين ابنتهم  مِن المال الوارد مِن جرّاء بيع دار كبير للعائلة وتوزيعه على الأبناء الميسورين دون بناتهم اللواتي يعانين مِن ضائقة مادية كبيرة .

والرد البسيط الذي يجب أن نقوم به هو الاستعانة بأقلامنا لتسطّر كلماتها التي ستكشف ما يعمله بعض الأهل اتجاه بناتهم ولنسلّط الضوء على ظاهرة مازالت موجودة في بعض عوائلنا (وللأسف) مازالتْ تدّعي الإيمان والمعرفة والثقافة .
فعندما تُحرَم البنت مِن حقِها سيكون المبرر حاضراً وهو أن البنت لها زوجاً مسؤولاً عنها أما الأخوة فلهم الحظ الأوفر والنصيب الأكثر في الحقوق متزوجين كانوا أم غير متزوجين أغنياء أم فقراء , فقط لأنهم ذكور !!
في الوقت الذي سقط مبرر أحادية المسؤولية التي كان يتحمّلها الزوج وحدهُ عندما أخذت الزوجة تتقاسم مسؤولية إعالة  أسرتها مشاركةً زوجها في تعزيز الدخل المادي للعائلة مِن خلال اقتحامها وبقوة ميادين العمل
يقول أولئك الأهل : نحنُ لا نملك شريعة توصينا إعطاء الأنثى حقها ونصيبها من الإرث 
ونسوا بان شريعتنا هي المحبة , ونسوا إن المحبة أعظم مِن العدل .. غيّبوا المحبة وحتى العدالة والحق ليرجّحوا رأيهم ويمرروا فعلتهم ويبرروا عملهم .
فلا هُم أعطوا الحقوق حسب مفاهيم المحبة ولا حسب عدل القانون المستقي من الشريعة لإخوتنا الذين نعيش ونحيا معهم ضمن الوطن الواحد . 
وعندما تحاججهم بهذه الفقرة يردوا عليك : بان مفهوم الورث يعني توزيع الحصص عندما يموت الأب المالك , فما دام هو مازال حيا فعطاءه لأبنائه لا يخضع تحت طائلة قانون التوريث , فهو حر بالطريقة والأسلوب الذي يراه مناسبا في توزيع ماله وأملاكه لِمن يشاء ..
ولسان حال الموقف يقول : أن عدالة الأب في موته تظهر أكثر مما في حياتهِ !!

أممكن ونحن في القرن الواحد والعشرين وفي مجتمعاتنا هناك البعض مَن يفضّل الذكر على الأنثى ويفرّق ويميّز بينهما ويحرمها حتى مِن نصف حق الذكر (على اعتبار إن للذكر حق الأنثيين) ؟

أمِن المعقول أخذتْ رواسب الماضي تطّل برأسها بين ظهرانينا لتبث روائحها القديمة علينا ؟
هل يجوز أن تتجدد الممارسات التي قبَرها الزمن ومَحَتها الأيام لتكرر نفسها وتعيد ذاتها اليوم ؟
هل هو امتداد الماضي أم بث الروح في أفكار لا يقبلها الله ولا يستسيغها أهل العصر ؟
هل يُعقَل أن نحرم البنت مِن محبتِنا ومساعدتِنا وأبسط حقوقِها وواجباتِنا نحوها كآباء وأمهات بذريعة إنها بنت؟
الولد يحمل اسم أبيه والبنت أمسَت بعهدة زوجها وأبنائها سيحملون اسم أبيهم وليس اسم أبيها! بالرغم من انه بمجتمعاتنا الشرقية تبقى الزوجة تحمل اسم أبيها وليس اسم زوجها , لكن بالتأكيد أبنائها سيحملون اسم أبيهم .

كل الامتيازات والثناء والمحبة للأولاد لأنهم ذكور دون الإناث وان مُنِحنَ شيئاً فسيلصَق بهن كمِنّة وفضل .
كل أخطائهم وزلاتهم تُمحى بحركة ممحاة بسيطة لأنهم أبناء , والبنت وان لم تخطأ بحق أهلها , يحاولون أن يلصقون بها أي زلةٍ ليتهِموها بالخطأ ويُثّبتوا موقفا سلبيا عليها , ليبعدوها قسراً خارج دائرة الاهتمام والرعاية والمحبة والحقوق لإقصائها وتهميشها .
في الواجبات يجب أن تكون حاضِرة رغم أنفها وان غابت تحت أي سبب مقبول وعذر مشروع سيتم الحديث عنها على أنها ابنة عاقّة غير مُطيعة .
لو خدَمَتْهُم بعيونِها (وأكيد هذا مِن واجبها تجاههم) لكنهم ينسون أو يتناسَون أن يشجعونها أو يقولوا لها كلمة شكر أو ثناء , لكن إن طلبت مساعدتهم وهي مُضطَرة لذلك , يقدّمون تلك المساعدة وكأنها غريبة ولو كررتْ بعد حين طلبها ردوا عليها بأنهم ليسوا بمسئولين عنها  .
يتعاملون معها كزوجة لرجلٍ أمسى زوجاً لابنتهم وليس كابنة خرجت مِن رحم الأم وصلب الأب وشاركت إخوتها الآخرين بذات الرحم .
البنت ستكون للرجل الغريب وستذهب بعيدا عن والديها ,  هذا الكلام الذي نسمعه والبنت ما زالت بعد في كنف والديها .

متى نتخلص مِن هذه الأفكار التي أمست غريبة على مسامعنا ولا تتوافق مع ثقافة العصر ؟
الله خلق الإنسان وساوى بين الرجل والمرأة وأعطاهما نفس الحقوق وأناط  بهما واجبات تتلاءم وتكوينهما الجسدي ..
وجعلهما الواحد يكمّل الآخر ويشتركان معا في كل مفاصل وتفاصيل الحياة .
فهل نحنُ نأتي بآخر الأزمنة ونعيد وضع فوارق ونفرّق بينهما ونظلم البنت ونميّز الولد ؟
في عهد الكل يُطالب بالمساواة .. وقبْل الكل بأكثر مِن ألفَي سنة أعاد الله الكرامة وأعطى المكانة الصحيحة واللائقة للأنثى .

هل ستبقى نظرتنا متخلِّفة نحو البنت ونراها غريبة بعد زواجها , عليها أن تكون حاضرة في واجباتها نحونا ونحرمها من حقوقها عندنا ؟؟

هل هذا حق وعدل ؟ 
هل هذا يتماشى ويتلاءم وينسجم مع إرادة الله الصالحة وهو المساواة بين الذكر والأنثى أو على الأقل إعطاء الحد المقبول والمعقول مِن الحقوق لهن ؟ أبعد تجاوز عصور وأد البنات جئنا اليوم لنهضم حقوقهن ؟

البنت ظُلِمت كثيراً وتشعر بهذا الظلم منذ طفولتها نتيجة الاختلاف في التكوين الجسدي بينها وبين أخيها الذكر وما يسببه هذا مِن فوارق بكثير من المناحي والتفاصيل الحياتية وتُظلَم كذلك مِن أناس هم الأقرب إليها صِلة ودماً .
فهل بعض الآباء سيغَلِّبون لغة العقل والمنطق والمحبة والعدل بتعاملهم وسلوكهم مع بناتهن  ويرضون الله وضمائرهم ويسعدون  بناتهم أم سيرضخون إلى أفكار أمست بالية وعفى عنها الزمن ويغضبون الله ويُحزِنون بناتهم ؟
 هل حان الوقت أن ننصفها ؟

مجرد سؤال

مع خالص محتي واحترامي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2014)

متى نتخلص مِن هذه الأفكار التي أمست غريبة على مسامعنا ولا تتوافق مع ثقافة العصر ؟
الله خلق الإنسان وساوى بين الرجل والمرأة وأعطاهما نفس الحقوق وأناط  بهما واجبات تتلاءم وتكوينهما الجسدي ..
وجعلهما الواحد يكمّل الآخر ويشتركان معا في كل مفاصل وتفاصيل الحياة .
في جميع البلدان العربية 
يتمحور ذلك السؤال 
والاجابة كالتالي 
انا علمتها وكبرتها وجهزها وكمان جوزتها 
مالهاش حاجة تاني غير زيارات فقط 
الاولاد مخدوش زيها زي ما اخدوا جابوا


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (14 أكتوبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> متى نتخلص مِن هذه الأفكار التي أمست غريبة على مسامعنا ولا تتوافق مع ثقافة العصر ؟
> الله خلق الإنسان وساوى بين الرجل والمرأة وأعطاهما نفس الحقوق وأناط  بهما واجبات تتلاءم وتكوينهما الجسدي ..
> وجعلهما الواحد يكمّل الآخر ويشتركان معا في كل مفاصل وتفاصيل الحياة .
> في جميع البلدان العربية
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز ابن يسوعنا
على المرور والاقتباس والتعليق الجميل
بركة الرب معك دائما​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع مهم جدااا لانه ينصف المراة 
وفي مجتمعاتنا اكو تميز بين الذكر والانثئ 
 وخاصة في موضوع الورث 
ولكن في مجتمع الغربي المعادلة تختلف 
المراة والرجل يكونون متساوين في كل الحقوق
شكرااا لك  الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*الجهل هو سبب الافكار المتخلفه 
اللى بنشوفها وبقيت دلوقتى عادات وتقاليد 
مش قصدى الاميه اقصد الجهل الفكرى
ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل استاذى *


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (15 أكتوبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااا لانه ينصف المراة
> وفي مجتمعاتنا اكو تميز بين الذكر والانثئ
> وخاصة في موضوع الورث
> ولكن في مجتمع الغربي المعادلة تختلف
> ...



شكرا لمرورك الجميل وتعليقكِ الرائع
اختي كلدانية
كلماتكم ومتابعنكم 
تدعونا للكتابة اكثر
بركة الرب معكم دائما​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *الجهل هو سبب الافكار المتخلفه
> اللى بنشوفها وبقيت دلوقتى عادات وتقاليد
> مش قصدى الاميه اقصد الجهل الفكرى
> ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل استاذى *



شكرا للمرور والتعليق والشكر
اختي ماريا ماريا
بركة الرب معكم دائما​


----------



## tamav maria (17 أكتوبر 2014)

*
**مجتمعنا للاسف ذكوري وداائما يفضلو الولد عن البنت 
وده بسبب التخلف والجهل 
شكرا استاذنا الغالي
موضوع مهم للغايه*

​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (17 أكتوبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> *
> **مجتمعنا للاسف ذكوري وداائما يفضلو الولد عن البنت
> وده بسبب التخلف والجهل
> شكرا استاذنا الغالي
> ...



شكرا اختي الفاضلة الغالية 
تماف ماريا
على جمال المرور
وروعة التعليق​


----------



## انت مهم (3 فبراير 2015)

فعلا ما زالوا يفرقوا بين الولد والبنت من كل النواحي...
حتى لما البنت تخلف بنت لا بنبسطوا زي الولد ...غريبه!!!
ما زال الجهل وعدم الفهم الكافي موجود
شكراااااااا لمواضيعك المميزه والبناءه ربنا يخليك اخي الغالي سمعان.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 فبراير 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> فعلا ما زالوا يفرقوا بين الولد والبنت من كل النواحي...
> حتى لما البنت تخلف بنت لا بنبسطوا زي الولد ...غريبه!!!
> ما زال الجهل وعدم الفهم الكافي موجود
> شكراااااااا لمواضيعك المميزه والبناءه ربنا يخليك اخي الغالي سمعان.



أختي الغالية 
*سماح*
أشكر محبتكِ ومروركِ الجميل
وكلمات الشكر والدعاء
بركة الرب معكِ دائماً​


----------

